# Sword Training??



## TigerStripe (May 14, 2004)

I'm relatively new here, but a quick question, is there any good kenjutsu or iaido dojos to be found in Southern California?  Furthermore, any opinions on some of the better sword arts to be studied?  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Ralutin (May 14, 2004)

TigerStripe said:
			
		

> I'm relatively new here, but a quick question, is there any good kenjutsu or iaido dojos to be found in Southern California?  Furthermore, any opinions on some of the better sword arts to be studied?  Any help would be appreciated



Hi Dave,

The Southern California Iaido Association (SCIA), which is a member of the Southern California Kendo Federation (SCKF) and All United States Kendo Federation (AUSKF), offers classes in iaido at the Norwalk, Chuo and Industry Sheriff's kendo dojo. Click on their websites for more information. Also on the SCIA website you can click on this page: http://groups.msn.com/SCIA/otherswordschools.msnw for a list of other schools in Southern California that offer iaido, iaijutsu and/or kenjutsu as part of their curriculum.

I hope this helps. If you have questions about the SCIA, SCKF or AUSKF, please feel free to PM or e-mail me through this forum.


----------



## Charles Mahan (May 14, 2004)

There's quite a bit in southern california.  I'd especially recommend looking into Suio Ryu.  Search the archives at http://www.e-budo.com  There is a gentleman over there by the name of Brian Stokes who is the Us representative for Suio Ryu.  I believe he teaches somewhere in southern california.


----------



## Ralutin (May 14, 2004)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> There's quite a bit in southern california.  I'd especially recommend looking into Suio Ryu.  Search the archives at http://www.e-budo.com  There is a gentleman over there by the name of Brian Stokes who is the Us representative for Suio Ryu.  I believe he teaches somewhere in southern california.



Here is Mr. Brian Stokes' website for his Suio Ryu dojo in San Diego: http://www.sandiegokoryu.com


----------



## TigerStripe (May 16, 2004)

Appreciate the helpful tips everyone. And thanks for the links, I'll take a look see and get back to you. Thanks again.


----------



## Kusarigama (Sep 30, 2005)

TigerStripe said:
			
		

> I'm relatively new here, but a quick question, is there any good kenjutsu or iaido dojos to be found in Southern California? Furthermore, any opinions on some of the better sword arts to be studied? Any help would be appreciated


For more information on Suio Ryu Iai Kenpo, please visit the Suio Ryu Iai Kenpo USA Shibu web site: http://suioryu-usa.org/

This website is officially sanctioned by Katsuse Yoshimitsu Kagehiro, who is serving the Suio Ryu Iai Kenpo as the 15th generation Headmaster.


----------



## Shane Smith (Oct 4, 2005)

Western European Swordsmanship has been a very rewarding pursuit for me. More info; www.thearma.org


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Oct 5, 2005)

Tony Alvarez teaches Toyama Ryu , & Mugai Ryu in LA . He is holding the 1st west coast Tai Kai very soon . You can find the info on E-Budo.com .

David


----------



## Walter Wong (Nov 17, 2005)

There is also Nami Ryu which covers Kenjutsu, Iaijutsu and Aikijujutsu at Dojo Of Four Winds in Encinitas, California.  Stop by and have a look.

http://www.dojoofthefourwinds.com/


----------



## Charles Mahan (Nov 17, 2005)

This thread is quite old.  The original poster posted a LONG time ago.  

My original recommendation stands for Suio Ryu, BTW.  Sounds like one of the best oppurtunities for authentic Koryu budo in the area.


----------



## Walter Wong (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh man.  I didn't even look at the date from the first post.  That is a long time ago.  Don't know if that person still even reads this forum.

I have some Suio Ryu friends.  I've seen them practice Suio Ryu.  Good stuff.  I'm definitely not against Suio Ryu.


----------

